# does Paph sanderianum smell?



## ronan (Jan 4, 2012)

that's my question...

fragrance is something personnal, like taste, it depends on your education. even, there's people that cannot detect a fragrance that someone else will detect.
so, did someone detect a fragrance on Paph sand? and then what kind of fragrance?

today i "accidentally" smelt one flower and detect two kinds of fragrance: one "horse poo" and then one "spiced citrus" depending on where i smelt.


----------



## Marc (Jan 4, 2012)

Unfortunately I haven't run into any slippers in person that are fragrant.


----------



## ronan (Jan 4, 2012)

here's the smeller:


----------



## Paul (Jan 4, 2012)

well, actually you just want to show us your opening sand Ronan... so jalous I am lol


----------



## Wendy (Jan 4, 2012)

Paph kolopakingii smells like cat pee. :rollhappy:


----------



## ronan (Jan 4, 2012)

Paul said:


> well, actually you just want to show us your opening sand Ronan... so jalous I am lol



no. it's only starting to flower, you may be more jalous latter. now i'm more interested in fragrance, i just tried to illustrate the thread. for my part, if petals will not reach 70cm i guess i will be a lot disapointed. oke:


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2012)

Wendy said:


> Paph kolopakingii smells like cat pee. :rollhappy:



I can vouch for that

I think the faint (to strong) urine smell may not be too atypical for several paph species that are pollinated by hover flies.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 4, 2012)

malipoense


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2012)

ehanes7612 said:


> malipoense



Some clones of this species are supposed to have a smell of rasberrys


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2012)

Phillip is supposed to be fragrant also. Among the parvies, delenatii, malipoense, hangianum, jackii are often fragrant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2012)

Are you detecting a fragrance on your sandie, ronan?


----------



## John M (Jan 4, 2012)

I didn't detect any fragrance coming from Wendy's sandi that bloomed last summer. I have a delenatii that smells like Citrinella and I used to have a niveum that smelled like bubble gum.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 4, 2012)

In my experience, even paphs that are supposed to be fragrant are frequently odorless, to me. A good delanatii has a marvelous lemony scent, but many clones have no scent, especially in some of the newer Vietnamese plants. Some have only a faint fragrance, many have none. Some don't develop a fragrance until its been open a week or so. Dennis D'Allessandro once told me about a German line of delanatii bred specifically for fragrance, but I haven't heard anything further. I've never bloomed malipoense, and the few I've seen in bloom were either out of smelling range or not fragrant enough to impress me. Lynnleigh Koopowitz, when I bloomed it, was devoid of any scent. I never knew that emersonii was supposed to have fragrance, so it shocked me when it bloomed. Best scented paph by far, and very powerful..much more so than delanatii. As for hangianum, from what I have gathered, its very fragrant, but heavy and cloying. Time of day can matter. Its not a paph, but Cyp acaule has the same lemony delanatii scent, but mainly in the afternoon. I have never detected a fragrance in any other cyp, although I had read that pubescens can be fragrant. None I've ever bloomed...............


----------



## ronan (Jan 5, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Are you detecting a fragrance on your sandie, ronan?



as i wrote:



ronan said:


> today i "accidentally" smelt one flower and detect two kinds of fragrance: one "horse poo" and then one "spiced citrus" depending on where i smelt.



but it was not very strong and my nose is probably trained to smell: i'm bulbo grower.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm always delighted whenever I find a flower which gives off a scent. It's one of nature's little wonders! :clap:

With all these blue-dyed Phals showing up in the supermarkets and big box stores these days, I'm surprised someone hasn't come up with a way to inject orchid spikes with an equally obnoxious artificial scent like _"Blue Raspberry Bubblegum"_ or _"Maraschino Delight"_. :rollhappy:


----------



## John M (Jan 5, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I have never detected a fragrance in any other cyp, although I had read that pubescens can be fragrant. None I've ever bloomed...............



My bed of Cyp. pubescens http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21147 has a very pleasant, floral fragrance. The scent it noticeable up to about 20 - 25 feet away.


----------



## ronan (Jan 5, 2012)

today i only detect a citrus/floral smell...


----------



## Potterychef (Jan 5, 2012)

I can second Wendys comment....my kolopakingii smells strongly of urine!! Doug


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 5, 2012)

I've bloomed at least 15 different sanderianum over the years, I did notice a light fragrance similar to kolopakingii occasionally. I did not notice what % were fragrant, it was light but not pleasant so I did not keep checking. I assume most Paphs that exude droplets on the pouch have a urine smell. Don't know if this is true universally or not.

Many Paphs have fragrances.
Floral; primulinum, delenatii, emersonii, maliopense, interesting jackii has different fragrance than malipoense, hangianum, and hirsustissimum hybrids when crossed to a fragrant parent, like (hirsustissimum x primulinum) cyp pubescens, 

rancid butter smell; concolor, bellatulum, conco-bellatulum, Cyp parviflorum, some leucochilum, 

Urine like odors, sanderianum, kolopakingii, & supardii

Not every clone is fragrant, sometimes fragrance is for a very short period of time. I am pretty sure others can add to the list. 

As an aside, I have a Sudamerilycaste nana that is intensely fragrant, but only from 2 am until about sunrise. If I wasn't up late I would have sworn it has no fragrance.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 5, 2012)

Leo Schordje said:


> As an aside, I have a Sudamerlycaste nana that is intensely fragrant, but only from 2 am until about sunrise. If I wasn't up late I would have sworn it has no fragrance.



Interesting! :clap: What does it smell like?


----------



## Donw (Jan 5, 2012)

so do some concolour kinda cheesy


----------



## Paul (Jan 6, 2012)

my gigantifolium smelled burning rubber or plastic when opening... yeeerk !! fortunately it disappeared after a few days. lol

hangianum and emersonii have the most powerful and pleasant smells. then malipoense to me (raspberry)


----------



## ronan (Jan 6, 2012)

Leo Schordje said:


> I've bloomed at least 15 different sanderianum over the years, I did notice a light fragrance similar to kolopakingii occasionally.



ok.
seller (who flowered a lot!) told me they didn't smell. so, the fragrance is too light and may occurs during a few hours only. i don't detect the poo fragrance anymore, only a slight quite plaisant odor.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 6, 2012)

The perception of fragrance will vary from person to person. I'm glad it is a pleasant odor to your nose. Malipoense smells dusty to me where others smell raspberry, I guess I don't have the right combination of receptors. 

@Landmark
the Sudamerlycaste nana (formerly Ida nana) fragrance was a heavy powerful industrial strength odor like the cologne 'Old Spice' only so strong you would think a 55 gallon drum of it had spilled. Thankfully as abruptly as it started to stink, a few hours later, just before sunrise, it totally stopped. By dawn, no hint of odor at all.


----------



## JC94030 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just went down to my basement and tested my various Paphs in bloom. Most smell sort of like bark chips. The Phrags too interestingly enough.

OK--on a more serious note, some of the roths that I have bloomed have a scent.

JC


----------

